# Menubar wird auf Mac OS X nicht angezeigt



## Reality (10. Mai 2008)

Hi,
bei mir wird auf Mac OS X irgendwie kein Menü eingefügt bzw. ich kann keines erkennen.

Hier der Code:


```
import java.awt.event.*;
import javax.swing.*;


public class IdentificationBuilder{
	public static void main (String args[]){
		JFrame frame = new JFrame("Ausweis-Ersteller");
		frame.setSize(700, 700);
		frame.setVisible( true );
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		
		
		JPanel contentPane = new JPanel();
		frame.setContentPane(contentPane);
		
		JMenuBar menuBar = new JMenuBar(); 
	    JMenu fileMenu = new JMenu( "Datei" ); 
	    menuBar.add( fileMenu ); 
	    JMenu helpMenu = new JMenu( "Hilfe" ); 
	    menuBar.add( helpMenu ); 
	    frame.setJMenuBar( menuBar ); 
	 
	    helpMenu.add( new JMenuItem("Über das Programm") ); 
	}
}
```

Weiß jemand weiter?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Reality (10. Mai 2008)

Seltsam! Mit frame.pack() geht das nun!!!
Wieso das denn?
Ich habe hier anderen Code auf meiner Platte rumliegen, mit dem geht das ohne pack()!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2008)

Das setVisible ist zu früh.


----------



## Reality (10. Mai 2008)

Danke! 

Noch eine Frage: Wieso meckert der Compiler, wenn ich bei frame.setBackground() das Argument Color.white übergebe, obwohl ich java.awt.color importiert habe?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality

PS: Habe schon länger nicht mehr programmiert. Bin da nicht mehr so drin.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Mai 2008)

Was sagt er denn?


----------



## Reality (10. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich habe den Fehler gefunden. Ich musste auch java.awt importieren...

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

